
How RCA Lost the LCD (2012) - centerorbit
http://spectrum.ieee.org/consumer-electronics/audiovideo/how-rca-lost-the-lcd
======
petra
So all RCA had to do was to solve the innovator's dillema and fight for the
future something like 20-30 years in advance ?

~~~
sogen
exactly, like Kodak that invented the digital camera in 1975 [0]
[https://lens.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/08/12/kodaks-first-
digit...](https://lens.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/08/12/kodaks-first-digital-
moment/)

~~~
_ph_
Not only did Kodak invent the digital camera, at the end of the 90ies, it was
on the top of the digital camera market. Both Nikon and Canon cameras used to
be available in a Kodak digital version. These were the first professional
DSLRs. It took Nikon and Canon some time to come up with digital solutions of
their own. Only in the mid 2000s, Kodak basically decided to exit the digital
camera market, and the rest is history.

~~~
throwaway2048
In the end Kodak's film processing business was way larger than the entire
modern digital camera industry. It employed hundreds of thousands of people in
the USA alone.

There was no replacing that, ever, even if they transitioned to the digital
age, it was over for kodak.

~~~
LeifCarrotson
Sure, but even if the equipment and low-level employees were in film, they had
the brand and engineering to be at the forefront. And if anyone could have
known that digital would be the future, it was Kodak. is this institutional
blindness and resistance to change a sort of sunk cost error on a massive
scale?

~~~
sogen
It's the error of milking the (cash) cows.

------
leoc
Also covered in Chapter 3 of _We Were Burning: Japanese Entrepreneurs And The
Forging Of The Electronic Age_ by Bob Johnstone
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/2135359.We_Were_Burning](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/2135359.We_Were_Burning)
.

------
dEnigma
Does anybody else have trouble opening the link? Firefox gives me a "Server
not found" error.

edit: I also tried it in Edge, same result

------
LoSboccacc
8 preamble paragraph leading to a wider historycal perspective on capitalism,
ain't nobody got time for that?

------
metaphor
FYI this Spectrum article dates back to November 2012.

~~~
dang
Thanks, we added 2012 above.

